# mom problems! (not his mom but mine!)



## lostforwords (Aug 10, 2007)

Help i'm at a loss as to what to do please! i'm 19 and am getting married in 10 months. I know I need to start planning things and all this but I don't know where to start! my mom, who seems to support the marriage is making this task no easier. She doesn't help really. anything I try to start even thinking about looking at or doing to start planning the wedding she says it's too early to be doing that! (even looking at a church to decide on a church) I thought mom's were suppose to help the daughter plan the wedding not try to put it off until the last min. I know if I do it that way then everything will be rushed. so I beg of someone where do I need to start? what should I be doing?


----------



## JustMe (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Lost...! 
My suggestion is to get a good wedding planning book. Go to the bookstore they have them. I had a great one that told me what I should be preparing/booking for each month beginning with (I believe) 12 months out. I'm not sure where you live, but if there's a Barnes & Noble near by, go there. Otherwise, look online. You may even find month by month planning online. I think now is a good time to book the church and reception site. Especially if you're looking at a late Spring/Early Summer wedding. That's a very popular time. I'll get my book out and check for other things. You're smart to get started early. That way, when the day comes, everything is in order and all you have to do is walk down the aisle! Congratulations!! I'll check back!
~Sarah


----------



## vinnys_girl (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah and you should definitely look into a photographer now if you are going to have one because I waited until the last second and I almost didn't get one because they are booked months in advance especially in the summer months.


----------



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

Why don't you not worry about what your mom thinks and just plan your wedding between the two of you. It's YOUR wedding.  You can find a crazy amount of information on the internet on how to plan a wedding. Go there, and then bring it to her for suggestions.


----------

